# Help finding drawings for Macduff built boats please



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

I am searching for plans, no matter now simple, for the hulls of Clem Patterson of Macduff built boats, primarily the lines for the Girl Anne (Chance WK126), the Transcend, and the Seagull (BF38 WK38).
I would like these with a view to building a model.
Hopefully some of the local lads can give me a wee bit of help please?

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump.

Any lines for similar boats please. Im having no luck at all. Surely someone can help me out please?
Barry


----------

